# Köppel Trails?



## raphaela (20. Oktober 2005)

Hallo, 
ich wohne im Westerwald und würde mir wünschen ein paar neue Trails zu finden. Habe gehört, dass am Köppel schöne Trails sein sollen. Kann mir vielleicht jemand aus der Region ein paar Tips geben? Wäre super lieb. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Blut-Engel (22. Oktober 2005)

Woher kommst du denn aus dem Westerwald?
Die Köppel-Runde fahre ich eigentlich am häufigsten. Aber super tolle Trails gibt es meiner Meinung dort nicht so viele... 
Für mich kommt da von Bad Ems bis zum Köppel und zurück `ne nette Tour bei rum (ca. 40 km / 800 Hm). Wenn es sich nicht total einregnet, bin ich morgen wieder dorthin unterwegs   

LG
Tanja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias (24. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

bist Du schon mal nördlich davon im Brexbachtal/Saynbachtal gewesen?
Wenn nicht kann ich Dir bei Interesse eine pdf-Wegbeschreibung mailen.
Mich würde mal interessieren, ob der Rundblick vom Köppel-Turm immer noch einen Euro kostet?
In letzter Zeit war ich häufiger südlich auf den Lahntahl-Trails zwischen Balduinstein und Nassau in Verbindung mit der 3-Täler-Runde unterwegs . Das ist für mich "Auswärtigen" genuß+trailtechnisch ergiebiger.
Alle Bereiche verbindet der Limesweg miteinander!

Grüsse
Matthias


----------



## Spassbremse (28. Oktober 2005)

Wo aus dem Westerwald kommst Du dann genau her ?

Hätte ansonsten diverse Touren im Angebot bei Ortsangabe . Bei Interesse kannst Du ja mal posten.

Mfg Spassbremse


----------



## raphaela (28. Oktober 2005)

Ich wohne in Höhr Grenzhausen und kenne auch bis jetzt nur den Trail am und um den Römerturm. Habe aber irgendwo im Forum gelesen, dass am Köppel auch gute und anspruchsvolle Trails sein sollen...weiss halt nur nicht wo.
Würde mich über eure Hilfe freuen.
Vielen Dank....


----------



## nitro_x (28. Oktober 2005)

Wer spielt den Guide ?    Komme dann mit


----------



## dave (28. Oktober 2005)

raphaela schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wohne in Höhr Grenzhausen und kenne auch bis jetzt nur den Trail am und um den Römerturm. Habe aber irgendwo im Forum gelesen, dass am Köppel auch gute und anspruchsvolle Trails sein sollen...weiss halt nur nicht wo.
> Würde mich über eure Hilfe freuen.
> Vielen Dank....



Also, es gibt noch den Köppel beim Schwanensee im Aubachtal, wo tatsächlich ein interessanter Trail hinabführt. Doch um die Montabaurer Höhe herum gibt's wirklich nichts annähernd vergleichbares zur Römerturm-Abfahrt!
OK, da hat's schon ein paar wenige kleine Pfade und um die die Weiher kann man auch ganz nett fahren. 
Das ist aber alles nicht der Rede wert. Da kann ich mich den anderen nur anschließen ... mit dem Brexbachtal oder der Lahn kann das Gebiet echt nicht mithalten.

Was hattest Du denn vom Köppel gelesen? Würd mich echt mal interessieren, was es dort anspruchvolles geben soll. Ich dachte eigentlich mich hier auszukennen.   
Oder ich bemüh mal die Suchfunktion ...

Wir fahren morgen übrigens mit 'nem anderen Mädel ins Brex-/Saynbachtal. Zur Abwechslung wird's mal eine CC-Tour. Wenn Du - oder Alex  - mitfahren wollt, könnt Ihr mir ja eine PM schicken. Werden wohl so gegen 10.30 Uhr in Höhr starten.

@Spassbremse: 
Dich hab' ich jetzt nicht erwähnt. Hast ja schon eine PM bekommen.


----------



## nitro_x (28. Oktober 2005)

bin morgen schon am Laacher See...geht am Sonntag was?


----------



## dave (29. Oktober 2005)

na logo, morgen wird auch gefahren!  

allerdings wird's sehr viel technischer und auch länger als heute und wir werden auch einen neuen trail austesten, der angeblich bis mindestens S4 geht. wurde zumindest so berichtet. 
kann sein, dass es auch in viel schieben ausarten wird. glaub' daher nicht, dass es für die allgemeinheit so interessant wäre ...


----------



## >Helge< (30. Oktober 2005)

Also ich muss auch sagen dass mir der Römerturm immer Spaß macht, ist immer noch mein "Liebling"!
Der "Köppel" am Schwanenteich ist auch ganz nett!

Die Lahntrails habe ich bis jetzt leider noch nicht kennengelernt, aber´s wird mal Zeit!
...im Koblenzer Stadtwald gibt´s auch nette Abfahrten! 

Bin morgen sehr wahrscheinlich auch in der Brex. 

MfG,
Helge


----------



## raphaela (3. November 2005)

Hallo,
war die letzte Zeit viel unterwegs deshalb jetzt erst meine Antwort....sorry.
Hatte in einem Bikeforum etwas über einen anspruchsvollen Trail am Köppel gelesen...weiss aber ehrlich gesagt nicht ob auch der Köppel im Westerwald gemeint war ....
Koblenzer STadtwald? Wo kann ich denn da was finden? Bzw. wo ist er überhaupt;-)
Römerturm ist immer klasse das stimmt, aber was neues ist auch immer schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gierwolf (4. November 2005)

Hallo,sehr zu empfehlen wäre noch das Mühlbachtal von Nassau nach Simmern!Schön felsig und garniert mit einigen tricky Stellen!MUSS man einfach mal gefahren sein!!!  
M.f.G der Gierwolf


----------



## dave (4. November 2005)

@Gierwolf:
Du meinst bestimmt von Nassau nach Singhofen, oder?
Andersherum ist's aber noch besser, also von dem Aussichtspunkt "Alte Burg" (?) den Spitzkehren-Trail hinunter. Dann kommt man nämlich direkt bei dem felisgen, ausgesetzten Trail im Mühlbachtal raus und kann das Tal dann hinunterfahren.
Wir sind das ganze dann immer vom Dörsbachtal aus angefahren. Die rechte Talseite ist dabei die interessantere, wenn auch gegen Ende etwas matschig.
Kann man schön mit der Hohelei verbinden, wenn man aus Nassau kommt.

@raphaela:
Das war garantiert der Köppel im Aubachtal!
Wegen des Stadtwalds meldest Du Dich am besten mal beim Dienstagstreff an.


----------



## xmichelx (5. November 2005)

Hallo,

für mich als Bike-Neuling aus Ransbach-Baumbach alles sehr gute Tipps von euch allen. Danke schon mal dafür. 
Von welchem Römerturm redet ihr eigentlich? 
Falls jemand von euch GPS-Routendaten hat, wäre das für mich sehr hilfreich.
Plane gerade eine Tour für morgen im Gebiet der Montabaurer-Höhe. Mal schauen, wohin es mich treibt.

Viele Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Gierwolf (6. November 2005)

JA,genau ich meinte Singhofen!!Da war ich ein wenig zu fott beim eintippen


----------



## WW-Horst (14. November 2005)

Hallo,

ist ja ne hitzige Diskussion um den Köppel entbrannt. ich wohne ja nun am anderen Ende des Köppels (in Welschneudorf) und ich war das letzte Mal vor 1 Jahr dort. Die wenigen Passagen, die ansatzweise interessant sind, hat mir Dave gezeigt. Die finde ich zwischen den Forstpisten sicher nicht mehr. Die referenzgebiete im Unterwesterwald liegen am Lahntal, die meisten Einheimischen kennen nicht mal die super Trails mit allem was das Herz begehrt. Wer Interesse hat: einfach bei mir melden!

Horst


----------



## MP29 (3. August 2006)

ich wecke mal den alten thread auf.  

es geht mir dabei um den viel gelobten "Römmerturmtrail", kann mir vielleicht jemand eine genaue beschreibung von dem geben, wie ich ihn finde und wie schwer er ist. 

wäre echt nett von euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo17 (4. August 2006)

Hi der Römerturmtrail liegt ne ganze Ecke vom Köppel entfernt im Brexbachtal. 
Dieses beginnt etwa in Grenzau, der Römerturmtrail befindet sich am Ende des Tals kurz vor Sayn.

Bilder gibts hier http://www.trailhunter.de/gallery/cat16.html.

Gruss Flo


----------



## ma899 (28. August 2007)

man kann aber von Grenzau nach Kammerforst nach Faulbach nach Hundsdorf nach Ransbach-Baumbach auf den Köppel fahren.sieht jetzt viel aus ist es aber nicht .wer mehr straße fährt kann von grenzau nach höhr-grenzhausen nach hilgert nach ransbach zum köppel fahren.ist noch kürzer.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (7. September 2007)

naja zum köppel kommt man hier in der gegend wenn man will schon sehr schnell über straßen, oder halt nicht ganz so schnell über ganz angenehme waldwege. lohnt aber echt nur, um höhenmeter zu schrubben. sind ja von bendorf aus immerhin 500-800 je nachdem wie man den anfährt.

schöne trails gibts sonst echt nur im koblenzer stadtwald, brexbachtal oder an der lahn das stimmt wohl


----------



## Mountainbikes (18. Februar 2021)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wo aus dem Westerwald kommst Du dann genau her ?
> 
> Hätte ansonsten diverse Touren im Angebot bei Ortsangabe . Bei Interesse kannst Du ja mal posten.
> 
> Mfg Spassbremse


Hallo Spassbremse, ich komme aus St.Goarshausen. Suche die ganze Zeit schon nach guten Mountainbikestrecken oder Trails. Könntest du mir da evtl weiterhelfen? Wohne erst seit etwa 2018 in St.Goarshausen. LG Paul Stang aus St.Goarshausen


----------



## sibu (24. Februar 2021)

@Mountainbikes Dir ist schon klar, dass du auf einen 16 Jahre alten Post antwortest? Ich hoffe, dass du nicht ganz so lange auf eine Antwort warten musst, zumal neben der zeitlichen Entfernung auch die Entfernung vom Köppel nach St. Goarshausen dazu kommt ...


----------

